# Brexit - conversion of residency document



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi, I registered on the portal but haven’t yet received an email to book an appointment to provide biometric data for my new residence permit.
Has anyone had this done already? Thanks.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Anya Hargreaves said:


> Hi, I registered on the portal but haven’t yet received an email to book an appointment to provide biometric data for my new residence permit.
> Has anyone had this done already? Thanks.


Won’t happen for ages. They havent even decided at which Câmaras the job will be done yet. 50000 to get through at 20 câmaras so it will take most of the year.....


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh phew! I was beginning to think I'd completed something wrong. Thank you.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

They have to start somewhere. I’d be interested to know whether anyone has had an email. Pgmills, what makes you say they haven’t decided which Câmaras yet? I don’t have any info on this but have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, they have allocated 20 Camaras, but issue is lack of staff and building closures.
Once lockdown ease, we could see things start moving. Hopefully cards will be issued at same time.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Yes, they have allocated 20 Camaras, but issue is lack of staff and building closures.
> Once lockdown ease, we could see things start moving. Hopefully cards will be issued at same time.


Really. Where did you see the list?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

I didnt see list personally. It was mentioned on SEF site and UK embassy facebook.
Most likely it will be 20 biggest Camaras, as they usually have linkup to SEF system and cover wider number of population. Places like Lisbon, Porto and Faro are most likely on that list.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> I didnt see list personally. It was mentioned on SEF site and UK embassy facebook.
> Most likely it will be 20 biggest Camaras, as they usually have linkup to SEF system and cover wider number of population. Places like Lisbon, Porto and Faro are most likely on that list.


As I thought, they have not allocated the camaras yet.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Pgmills said:


> As I thought, they have not allocated the camaras yet.











Brexit. Dezoito mil britânicos já pediram troca de título de residência em Portugal


Nas últimas três semanas, dezoito mil pedidos foram feitos no novo Portal Brexit (brexit.sef.pt). Os cidadãos britânicos começaram a ser notificados pelo SEF após a saída do Reino Unido da UE




observador.pt





"A partir de janeiro de 2021, o SEF começou a notificar os nacionais britânicos para agendarem uma deslocação a um posto de atendimento, numa das *20 Câmaras Municipais selecionadas em todo o território nacional*, para recolha de dados biométricos, que passarão a constar no novo título de residência."

They very likely have, but are taking their time announcing it.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

vianina said:


> Brexit. Dezoito mil britânicos já pediram troca de título de residência em Portugal
> 
> 
> Nas últimas três semanas, dezoito mil pedidos foram feitos no novo Portal Brexit (brexit.sef.pt). Os cidadãos britânicos começaram a ser notificados pelo SEF após a saída do Reino Unido da UE
> ...


I suspect not based on their historic performance. “From January“ is probably SEF speak for sometime later this year if we are lucky......


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

On the second point I am certain you are correct.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Parliament has extended lockdown until 16th March. Only when lockdown is scaled down will services resume.


----------

